# bling bikes....



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

looking for pics of BLINGED OUT BIKES (doesnt matter which kind, DH,XC,FR,ETC.) just want to see lots of colors etc. so i can decide on a pattern/color for my FSR coming this week....


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

omg i can post my bike moar


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

That blue is nice


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

both look better than pornstars.


----------



## newskoolbiker (Oct 17, 2005)

Can't go wrong with gold...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I love that light SX trail, I'm gonna build something similar over the winter I think.

The only ling I've got on my bike is the wheelset, but its hard to go wrong with red/black:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's my new bling dirt jumper.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Any chance I get....*

.....to show off my babies!


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

THANKS !!! im diggin the gold/black DOMINATOR.... i think golds prob. gonna work best with the WOOD GRAIN FSR frame i have coming.... keep em coming folks...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

First built up few months ago 2010 Jedi








Avalanched out 2010 Jedi








2008 Jedi








07 Large








07 medium








07 F1 and 08 Jedi








Karpiel Armageddon


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

bullcrew said:


> First


the KARPS are my all time favorite looking bike but way to much $$$$$ and way to heavy for my type riding..... :thumbsup: :yesnod: :arf:

https://www.karpiel.com/products/disco_volante/index.html


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I suppose mine is kinda' bling... maybe a little less subtle then neon pink and hyphy green.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I suppose mine is kinda' bling...


NOPE needs an avy!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Pretty sick ride I want to ride one of those some day to see...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


> Here's my new bling dirt jumper.


When I see your bike all I can think of is this:






...in MDMA


----------



## Tiago79 (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Tiago79 said:


>


Sick Morewood! Very BOS Endeed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

tacubaya said:


> When I see your bike all I can think of is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much what I was going for 

To many bikes these days remind me of this.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

'08 Supreme


----------



## rpm100 (Jan 13, 2008)

raw and red.


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

Did somebody mention a Zumbi with an Avy??


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

all good looking bikes.... just tryin to figure out which colors to run with this frame... im thinking gold "wood" work best... . either that or im gonna strip it and repaint it like i did my yeti... (i think white ??)


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

qkenuf4u said:


> all good looking bikes.... just tryin to figure out which colors to run with this frame... im thinking gold "wood" work best... . either that or im gonna strip it and repaint it like i did my yeti... (i think white ??)


I always like to see before and after pictures of refinished bikes. PLUS white is my favorite bike color... well... tied with a few others... So id say repaint! Kinda selfish of me to say that though i guess lol.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

qkenuf4u said:


> the KARPS are my all time favorite looking bike but way to much $$$$$ and way to heavy for my type riding..... :thumbsup: :yesnod: :arf:
> 
> https://www.karpiel.com/products/disco_volante/index.html


Very untrue, while yes, they were not the cheapest DH frame around, they weighed in at approx 10.5lbs everyone thinks they are heavy bikes, they are not. Install a Super Monster & some Double wides with 3" Gazzaloddi's on a Trek Session 88 and you too will have a 47lb bike.

Here is my 2009 Disco Volante, with a fairly a heavy wheel set & tires at 39.5lbs.










Sorry for the poor pic quality.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

qkenuf4u said:


> all good looking bikes.... just tryin to figure out which colors to run with this frame... im thinking gold "wood" work best... . either that or im gonna strip it and repaint it like i did my yeti... (i think white ??)


Careful, strip the frame and repaint; kill the warranty.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> Very untrue, while yes, they were not the cheapest DH frame around, they weighed in at approx 10.5lbs everyone thinks they are heavy bikes, they are not. Install a Super Monster & some Double wides with 3" Gazzaloddi's on a Trek Session 88 and you too will have a 47lb bike.
> 
> Here is my 2009 Disco Volante, with a fairly a heavy wheel set & tires at 39.5lbs.
> 
> ...


NICE KARP !!! but i already ride a 40lb yeti.... dont need a bike that heavy where i live so im building a FSR XC PRO frame... should be low 30's/high 20's # bike when done..:thumbsup:


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Beautiful bikes guys! I love the semi - fem DJ'er!


----------



## Carnazachile (Oct 28, 2007)

*Morewood Makulu*

here`s my makulu

hope you like it


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Fresh from a Whistler trip, loving this rig.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

JMH said:


> Fresh from a Whistler trip, loving this rig.


needs a kickstand


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

daisycutter said:


> Careful, strip the frame and repaint; kill the warranty.


tell me more  life time guarentee on frame  if so then i wont touch it.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*I don't like warranties!!!!*

I'm McLovin the raw with a smidge of polish


----------



## Keen515 (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know if this counts, but I like her.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

Keen515 said:


> I don't know if this counts, but I like her.


oh that DEF COUNTS AS BLING !!! LOVE IT !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

bullcrew said:


> NOPE needs an avy!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Pretty sick ride I want to ride one of those some day to see...


Was thinking about a Bos or an Elka for a while, but heard iffy issues on Elka and Bos stuff is hard to get.

Avy... yes. I'd love one. But all my money is being pumped into mine and my wife's new house. Maybe next year I'll get to do some upgrades. For now? I just want a new Boxxer Team.:thumbsup:


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Just built this baby up 15 minutes ago


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Iggz said:


> Just built this baby up 15 minutes ago


Damn son, your pops must have some monnnnnnay!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Nah I wouldn't say that..... we're having financial difficulties at the moment 

but anyway.... I got most of that bike for free.... I payed more for my pedals off ebay than my King hubs, XTR crankset, frame, and drivetrain combined lol


----------



## V-Dub (Jan 27, 2004)

If "bling" refers to being polished, then this is the one! It has some pretty ok parts on it as well. . .










**Edit**
Should have mentioned, not my bike, just one that came by the shop.


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

JMH said:


> Fresh from a Whistler trip, loving this rig.


Did the wheels fit on the chairlift rack?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

qkenuf4u said:


> gold/black












My gold colored bar is still on the way: first I needed to figure out what size and shape the bar and stem need to be.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

V-Dub said:


> If "bling" refers to being polished, then this is the one! It has some pretty ok parts on it as well. . .


POLISHED def works for BLING :thumbsup: needs a bit more color to it but still dam nice bike....


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Iggz said:


> Nah I wouldn't say that..... we're having financial difficulties at the moment
> 
> but anyway.... I got most of that bike for free.... I payed more for my pedals off ebay than my King hubs, XTR crankset, frame, and drivetrain combined lol


Must be nice....


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

big_slacker said:


> I love that light SX trail, I'm gonna build something similar over the winter I think.
> 
> The only ling I've got on my bike is the wheelset, but its hard to go wrong with red/black:


your chain line looks off


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

sixsixtysix said:


> Pretty much what I was going for
> 
> To many bikes these days remind me of this.


You know what's sad? There were more girls at that weird Goth event than most mt bike events.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Dominator13 said:


> .....to show off my babies!


How do you like the Avy on the DT?


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

genemk said:


> You know what's sad? There were more girls at that weird Goth event than most mt bike events.


Goth chicks are hot! - At least 'raver goth' :thumbsup:


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

kazlx said:


>


For some reason... i cant get over this bike.. Its simplistic, but yet beautiful.. All of the bikes in here are amazing though! Great thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

kazlx said:


>


did you ride your bike to your work place?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Calles said:


> For some reason... i cant get over this bike.. Its simplistic, but yet beautiful.. All of the bikes in here are amazing though! Great thread! :thumbsup:


Is that Hon furniture?
Even so, It looks like a 'rip' from SteelCase - both are crappy:nono:


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Is that Hon furniture?
> Even so, It looks like a 'rip' from SteelCase - both are crappy:nono:


I'm confused. Are you saying I robbed HOM Furniture?


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Heh heh, I knew there was gonna be an SSer to spot that. Its been corrected. :thumbsup:



nuck_chorris said:


> your chain line looks off


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Calles said:


> I'm confused. Are you saying I robbed HOM Furniture?


I thought that was funnier when I was drunk  - I was talking about the filing cabinets (I used to do office furniture)


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

highdelll said:


> I thought that was funnier when I was drunk  - I was talking about the filing cabinets (I used to do office furniture)


Hahah. Ive done that a number of times. Post something you think is just fabulous on a forum at about 2:30am and when u get up and look at it your just kinda like... :madman: ut:


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Love it!*



kazlx said:


> How do you like the Avy on the DT?


Other than the frame mods I had to do!  The shock is an Avy, nuff said.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

everyone thinks their bike is special. here are mine.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

might as well post mine...


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

mine is bling because its the only polish one out there, so far......


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> mine is bling because its the only polish one out there, so far......


Nope, actually is the 2nd one.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

lalocotequinta said:


> Nope, actually is the 2nd one.


a long lost twin would be sweet! i'd like to see it for sure!!


----------



## Smoke324 (Aug 11, 2009)

Iggz said:


> omg i can post my bike moar


I have a HUGE soft spot for the old style SX Trails. I've always wanted one since ROAM came out with Berrecloth ripping on his baby blue frame and pink fork. My favorite bike by far.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

My freshly built 951:



















(The Ti spring's on the way.)


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

*Don't Know If This Counts*

My bike is nowhere near as good as some of these but i definitely think it looks nice 



















Edit: Dont worry the reflectors came off hehe


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> a long lost twin would be sweet! i'd like to see it for sure!!


Last bike on page #1, it's not a Banshee but an Intense SS an my comment was about polished bikes.


----------



## katsu (Sep 9, 2009)

*My bottle rocket.*

My Bottle Rocket.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

katsu said:


> My Bottle Rocket.


thats SWEET !! :thumbsup:

other than the pastel blue bash guard..

what kinda rims ?


----------



## nmn25 (May 16, 2006)

qkenuf4u said:


> thats SWEET !! :thumbsup:
> 
> other than the pastel blue bash guard..
> 
> what kinda rims ?


i do believe its seafoam green. sorry, part nazi outburst


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

My bike and dad's bike...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mrpercussive said:


> My bike and dad's bike...


Re-donk-u-lous! 

I wish I had a dad that wanted to ride with me, let alone have a bad ass ride :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

nmn25 said:


> i do believe its seafoam green. sorry, part nazi outburst


I concur, though, I might call it a deep seafoam - but it's hard to tell with some camera's gamma calibration.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

uncle cliffy, that is the first white bike I've ever thought looked rad. That looks fycking awesome, hope it rides wel, glad to see it finally came together!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

lalocotequinta said:


> Last bike on page #1, it's not a Banshee but an Intense SS an my comment was about polished bikes.


oh i get it, my comment was about having the only polished banshee legend... that Polished intense is sooooo rad!!!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

William42 said:


> uncle cliffy, that is the first white bike I've ever thought looked rad. That looks fycking awesome, hope it rides wel, glad to see it finally came together!


Thanks Will. I played the waiting game on another frame while I could've been riding one of these 6 months ago. 

First ride= slacker, plusher version of my Slopestyle. :thumbsup:


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's a couple of things floating around my garage.


----------



## Dude! (Mar 5, 2004)

*I'll play...*

here's my recently acquired Delirium


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

ALL NICE BIKES FOLKS !!! thanks for the pics and ideas... still need to figure out which color "wood" work best with my WOOD GRAIN PAINTED FSR FRAME...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Cherry! with burl graining!


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Another Banshee Legend!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

MartinS said:


> Another Banshee Legend!


Dood, is that your deck?
you could have a NEXT bike and it would be bling!


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> My freshly built 951:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy jebus. nice!

What are your thoughts on the tires? been pretty tempted to try them soon when my minions need to be replaced.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm pretty happy with my Der Kaisers so far. Grip is excellent in all conditions I've run mine. I've only had a tire wash out on me once, and I think that more pilot error than tire. It was loose grainy sand over hard with my weight too far inside for the speed I was going. The wear has been respectable as well.


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

the 951's are so SWEEETTTTT !!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:



samdemo said:


>


----------



## alias33 (Sep 22, 2008)

crappy pic

Orange'd out, now with 100% orange


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

samdemo said:


>


I came


----------



## noparking (Apr 28, 2009)

godfather said:


> Here's a couple of things floating around my garage.


 That evil look amazing, what rims are in the 2nd pic?


----------



## aphis (Sep 22, 2004)

godfather said:


> Here's a couple of things floating around my garage.


Beautiful garage decorations. Just curious, why do you have skewer clamp on the derailleur side?


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

highdelll said:


> Dood, is that your deck?
> you could have a NEXT bike and it would be bling!


Yep, and in the background you can see the ski hill where the bike gets ridden, about 5 minutes drive


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

aphis said:


> Beautiful garage decorations. Just curious, why do you have skewer clamp on the derailleur side?


Purely a brain fart. I guess building a bike while recovering from Pnuemonia isn't ideal.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

noparking said:


> That evil look amazing, what rims are in the 2nd pic?


The Evil has Outlaws in the first pic. Now it has a set of DT Swiss FR2350's and a set of Crank Brothers Opiums. The second pic is my Ellsworth Epiphany at the center with Crank Brothers Cobalts. To the left is my wife's Epic with Mavic Crossmax SL's and to the right is my Canfield Brothers Jedi with Outlaws (bike has since been sold). Wasn't sure which wheels you were asking about so I figured I would cover all the bases.


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

Sucky pictures but sick bike!


----------



## suntzu714 (Mar 10, 2008)

*custom '08 nomad!*

rare 31.6 seat tube


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Calles said:


> For some reason... i cant get over this bike.. Its simplistic, but yet beautiful.. All of the bikes in here are amazing though! Great thread! :thumbsup:


Thanks  I love it. Really couldn't ask for more in a do it all bike. I have a Demo 9 that I haven't even ridden since I got this together.



nuck_chorris said:


> did you ride your bike to your work place?


Not that day. It was the first day I got it built up and brought it with me to ride after work. We actually have bike lockers to put bikes in, but the bars are too wide to fit, so I just kept it in my cubicle. It's pretty chill here and they encourage biking, so nobody says a thing.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

woodyak said:


> Sucky pictures but sick bike!


Where's the Double Barrel?


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

@ high dell. That Intense is freekin awesome!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

waterdogs said:


> @ high dell. That Intense is freekin awesome!


Yeah, I think a 951 is my dream bike currently


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Yeah, I think a 951 is my dream bike currently


Seriously Dude, I just picked up a Driver 8, but after seeing that 951... I am starting to second guess myself.


----------



## chober (Jun 25, 2004)

*Got a slew of miscellaneous bikes*

Some bikes more bling than others...That little haro tho....That basket and the dangerboy brake lever sets it TIERS above the other bikes.....I got a tiny studio and these aren't even all of them.....This is becoming a problem....


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Have some time because I broke my hand so I did some work on the Demo.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

NICE MIKE !! hope the hand heals well...


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

Lats keep this going! I'm loving all the eye candy :drool:

hoping to see some more black bikes come out of the wood-work. Looking for some ideas for my new rig


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

The build kit above on this frame soon.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

just waiting on my bearing setup for my shock mounts... then i can ride it and enjoy it... came in at 32lbs....


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

Damn, those wheels are intense!

That CB Jedi is... just... mmm...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

[dB]Will said:


> some more black bikes


My black, gold and silver bike after I got the new bar:


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

My uzzi with xc set up (have a heavier wheelset for other use).


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice! For some reason I really dig the pink/grey scheme. I love that frame as well. It looks very... organic.

perttime, that's sweet! The flat bar gives a bit of retro feel to it.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

[dB]Will said:


> perttime, that's sweet! The flat bar gives a bit of retro feel to it.


Nah... I am noticing that DHers are realising their bikes are tall enough in the front already


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

[dB]Will said:


> Nice! For some reason I really dig the pink/grey scheme. I love that frame as well. It looks very... organic.


Thanks! I've been working on slightly muting the colors from how it was when I first built it up. The red IMO did not work well with the purple, don't know how it shows in pics, but this is how it was at first:


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

dat be soooo dope if you could anno the shock and "intense" logo purp as well. and maybe a purp anno stem/pedals/postcollar/levers or endcaps on the bars.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

perttime said:


> My black, gold and silver bike after I got the new bar:


Your bars get run over? They're all flat.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

If I had local shops with stock so I could model them I would. I had a purple bar, but the color was somehow different and it did'nt work out. It would be too much hassle to order lot's of stuff online for testing. 

I am considering silver rims. I have a pretty bad dent in the rear rim, and it wobbles quite badly. Thinking of replacing it with a 721...


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

perttime said:


> Nah... I am noticing that DHers are realising their bikes are tall enough in the front already


You have me confused. I was just saying that it has a bit of a retro look with the flat bars. I didn't say anything about function...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

[dB]Will said:


> You have me confused. I was just saying that it has a bit of a retro look with the flat bars. I didn't say anything about function...


Yeah, I suppose I wanted to use something a bit out of the ordinary, lookswise too, but the height was still the main consideration for me. I cannot stand tall bars because they make me feel I am perched high above the bike. If I'd gone for a shorter fork, a low riser would have worked with the stem I got.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

I couldn't quite place where I had seen Err's new Knolly podium before...

http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/581658/ultra_records_destination_calabria.swfUltra Records: Destination Calabria - A funny movie is a click away


----------

